# Professional Wear  for Female Wedding & Event  Photograp



## mj (May 15, 2003)

Looking for  advice on  protocol clothing for female wedding & event photographers, both for upscale weddings and intimate weddings....all black garb?

Thanks


----------



## MDowdey (May 15, 2003)

What time of day mj? When i got married it was in the afternoon, and the lady wore a dress, but it wasnt black. she looked rather dolled up if you ask me. Usually if its at night its more dressy. just a rule of thumb i heard.

md


----------



## dlc (May 15, 2003)

Not all weddings are black and white anymore, and I was shooting weddings when most of them were.  I don't think that a womens pant suit are all black coat and skirt are necessary.  I never owned a tux, but usually dressed in a suit or sport coat with a tie and before it was all over, the coat and tie were off, especially at the reception.  Just dress nice, unless you are the one getting married.


----------



## MDowdey (May 15, 2003)

Good Call Dlc! I had a man and woman doing my photography. he was the most casual there...but for 1800$, i didnt mind that much.  :cry: The pictures turned out beautiful and the man and woman were not dressed in black but were appropriate none the less.

md


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 21, 2006)

I want to revive this thread instead of posting a new one.  -  What do you wear to a wedding?? (Females in particular)

Thanks
b


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 21, 2006)

The advice I gave my female partners (two exactly) was to dress as if for church, but do NOT look better than the bride.  I had one partner (I never had assisstants)  who had to dress way down not to look better than some of my brides.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 21, 2006)

I wear black slacks, comfortable shoes (black) and a black polo shirt. It's nice enough for most weddings, allows me to move around comfortably and blend into the woodwork so that I can get more candid than posed shots.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 21, 2006)

and quite striking you are in them, I'm sure


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 21, 2006)

A simple business jacket, blouse and skirt/slacks, suitable for the season, can never be wrong.


----------



## Mindii (Jun 21, 2006)

I generally wear black pants and either a black or neutral coloured blouse...I do not want to stand out but on the same hand you need to dress somewhat to the occasion.  I have been meaning to buy sme more black pants with pockets as I find myself often looking for a place to store the spare or used memory cards in a hurry..
Comfortable shoes is a must!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 22, 2006)

You mean those 8 inch heels I used to insist on were not a good idea.  Darn no wonder I couldn't keep a female partner.


----------



## Mindii (Jun 22, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> You mean those 8 inch heels I used to insist on were not a good idea. Darn no wonder I couldn't keep a female partner.


 
Lol...

perhaps if you had a matching handbag..


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 22, 2006)

I knew i should have bought those lizard skin camera cases to match the shoes darn it.


----------



## Dollface (Jun 22, 2006)

I usually wear - black pants, black doc martens (flat & rugged) with a black t-shirt, but a nice necklace or something so the t-shirt doesn't look dodgy.

If it's black, and your rolling around on the grass - it won't get dirty


----------



## niccig (Jun 23, 2006)

For my wedding last month, our photographer asked us what the attire would be. IMO, this seems to be the safest way to dress appropriately - unless, of course, bridezilla wants you in an evening gown. Definitely don't want to roll in the grass in that! I'd agree that dark is a must. Whatever you do, don't wear white at the wedding!   BTW, this is all from a customer's pov, as I'm definitely not skilled enough yet to shoot weddings.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the last comment.  We sometimes forget the customer when we make decissions.  

I can remember a bride asking me how i dressed when i shot a wedding.  I told her then asked why she was concerned.

"I went to my friends wedding and the photographer showed up in jeans and a field jacked."  she replied seriously.  I had a hard time believing that at the time.


----------

